# October Photo Contest



## tobysmommy

Our September winner, *Laurie*, has chosen a great theme for October:

*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY!"*

So let's see pictures of our Golden babies celebrating their birthdays, complete with candles, cake, party hats, friends and family. 

As always, you must have *25 posts to enter* and if you have already won this year, you are not eligible. Submissions should be * attached to the post* rather than linked from a GRF photo album. We'll take entries until Friday, October 26th.

Good luck everyone! ​


----------



## Bentleysmom

That's a great theme Laurie! I can't wait to see these pics!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

*Maddie's 1st Birthday*








http://


----------



## Ninde'Gold

He wasn't impressed with his crown.


----------



## Hunter'sMom

Jackson had a very exciting first birthday. He eventually crashed with a tennis ball in his mouth and a 1st birthday party hat on!


----------



## kwhit

Chance's 7th Birthday:


----------



## Laurie

kwhit said:


> Chance's 7th Birthday:


 
Love this pic!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Princess Erin's 16th Birthday -whoops just remembered I can't enter again until the new year. So just enjoy Erie's pic !


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Not the happiest birthday faces!!


----------



## Suni52

kwhit said:


> Chance's 7th Birthday:


Has anyone ever told you that Chance has a striking resemblance to Elton John?


----------



## Kmullen

This was Remi's 1st Birthday Party! Can't see the cookie cake below her!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Gunner's 4th Birthday*

My Handsome boy on his 4th birthday!


----------



## elly

We can't enter but I love Chesters last birthday photos so I thought I would share this one. I love this subject, fabulous photos so far!


----------



## Rainheart

One of my favorite pictures from Beamer's photoshoot from his first birthday!


----------



## lynn1970

This is Rileah on her first birthday, she is such a sweet baby. I can't believe that she will soon be two!


----------



## Megora

Well.... I think this is the closest we come to catching a birthday candle pic of any of our dogs. 

Jacks' birthday is January 6, but we celebrate with Christmas. Same thing with Arth whose gotcha day was January 2. That's generally why they get set up in front of the Christmas tree for their "birthday" pic.  

But here's a pic with a birthday candle and even a birthday wish. It was Sammy's 13th birthday. Ever since his big EVENT when he was 10, we'd celebrated every birthday with a cupcake and a piece of steak. The special quality of this birthday was the fact it was his last one (this was February, he passed away that December)... and it was clear right to the last how special and how loved he was. That was my mom holding the cupcake for him and singing to him. 











And just as a bonus, this would be the birthday boy the day he came home (9 weeks).


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog (Samantha) having a blue cupcake for her birthday...


----------



## Goldengal9

Boo I can't enter this month because Zoey hasn't had a first birthday yet... She has a little over 6 months to go. All your pics look great though!


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro's 13th (Last) Birthday :heartbeat.... with his brother Jr.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Goldengal9 said:


> Boo I can't enter this month because Zoey hasn't had a first birthday yet... She has a little over 6 months to go. All your pics look great though!


Same here...I love the pics though!


----------



## dexter0125

"Party hat does NOT make birfday boy happy"
Dexter's first birthday.












We made pupcakes


----------



## Mileysmom

This was Miley's 4th Birthday on 2/2/12..no hats...she tends to eat them


----------



## Finn's Fan

*Cody and brother Toby on their 14th birthday*

Cody and his littermate Toby loved one another. Cody lived to be almost 14.5 and Toby lived to be almost 16.5 years old. The holding paws was unposed on their 14th birthday


----------



## Jamm

Joey's second birthday


----------



## Ivyacres

*Grin and bear it.*

Here's a shot from Honey's first birthday.


----------



## kwhit

Finn's Fan said:


> Cody and his littermate Toby loved one another. Cody lived to be almost 14.5 and Toby lived to be almost 16.5 years old. The holding paws was unposed on their 14th birthday


Awwww...your picture reminded me of one I took of Savanah and Chance :



Sorry...


----------



## tobysmommy

*Bump* Only one week left to enter your pup's birthday photos!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bumping too.


----------



## tobysmommy

Bumping again. Only a couple of days left. No More birthday boys and girls? Really?


----------

